# Loving Caviar Dallas..



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I finally got signed up for Caviar Dallas and this past Saturday was crazy awesome. The Hiring and on-boarding process is very slow. It took a total of 3 weeks from signup to on boarding. There's a interview involved too which kind of weird.. It cost me $33 upfront for a polo shirt and two (small & large) warming bags. There was only 1 other person in the on boarding room with me which is small considering the 20+ people in my on boarding class w/ Postmates. The delivery food is prepaid and your payouts are crazy generous. My highest payout was like $16 for one delivery plus a tip. It saves so much time having the food prepaid and ready when you get to the restaurant. Also there's no rating system, so you're never rated by customers or judged lol. There signup schedule calendars fills up pretty quick. Overall it's a good part time gig to compliment Amazon Flex & Postmates.


----------



## AriSquared (Jun 18, 2016)

Caviar is available in my city, but when I went to go apply, the option is not in the drop-down menu. Do you know if this is because they are not hiring any other drivers right now?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jameson said:


> I finally got signed up for Caviar Dallas and this past Saturday was crazy awesome. The Hiring and on-boarding process is very slow. It took a total of 3 weeks from signup to on boarding. There's a interview involved too which kind of weird.. It cost me $33 upfront for a polo shirt and two (small & large) warming bags. There was only 1 other person in the on boarding room with me which is small considering the 20+ people in my on boarding class w/ Postmates. The delivery food is prepaid and your payouts are crazy generous. My highest payout was like $16 for one delivery plus a tip. It saves so much time having the food prepaid and ready when you get to the restaurant. Also there's no rating system, so you're never rated by customers or judged lol. There signup schedule calendars fills up pretty quick. Overall it's a good part time gig to compliment Amazon Flex & Postmates.


Caviar to crazy for me.Wanting to interview wtf?I told dallas office nevermind after waiting for them to on board me.Dallas Caviar office is a joke.


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm not sure that Dallas Caviar is a joke. I'm a 1099 worker under 4 food dev apps (postmates, ubereats, favor, caviar).. Out all of the food deliver apps, Caviar has made me well and actually has the best setup. The food is prepaid and the payouts are extremely high. I'm actually glad they only bring few people in at a time. It allows me to get more work.


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

AriSquared said:


> Caviar is available in my city, but when I went to go apply, the option is not in the drop-down menu. Do you know if this is because they are not hiring any other drivers right now?


Yes it may be. They only hired one other person at the time I applied. So far I've enjoyed them over the other food dev apps. It's worth the wait.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

jameson said:


> Yes it may be. They only hired one other person at the time I applied. So far I've enjoyed them over the other food dev apps. It's worth the wait.


How much do you make in one day doing caviar.


----------

